

Tell HN: Tokyo de Hacker boshuuchuu - donw

We're a well-funded and fast-growing startup in the heart of Tokyo, and looking for a few good hackers.  If you're a Rails developer who grocks
PHP, or a PHP developer who's gotten into Rails, then you're the sort of carbon-based lifeform that we want to talk to.<p>We work in English, but you get massive bonus points for speaking Japanese, or for having experience abroad in Asia.<p>Benefits include the usual litany of medical, dental, optical, and most importantly, relocation and a working visa.  They also inlcude your choice of tooling and desktop platform, close proximity to amazing sushi, and access to all of the unspeakably horrible flavors of Ramune soda they sell at Don Quixote.<p>Interested?  Shoot me an email at: don@piku.jp
======
auxbuss
If I were 20 years younger, I'd be knocking on your door. Japan is a great
place to experience and live. And great food.

I'm from the UK, but have lived in France and Spain. I had a fluent Japanese
speaking and reading g/f for a while, and since we spent time in Japan, I
studied it at Edinburgh University (evening classes) for a year. It's quite a
tricky language, mainly because you have to learn every word, whereas, for
obvious reasons, there is a lot of crossover in the broadly Latin-based
languages..

However, there are plenty of language schools all over Tokyo, often taught by
native English speakers, so you easily get started. And, of course, being in
the country makes learning so much easier.

The Japanese are great fun too.

What a great opportunity for some lucky individual.

------
wccrawford
That sounds like quite an amazing opportunity. I'm sorely tempted. I have the
PHP qualification, but I never really cared for Rails. (Ruby is cool, I just
never really like Rails much.) And since I'm learning Japanese, it's even more
tempting.

I'm not really sure I want to move to another country, though. That'd be quite
a change.

Good luck in finding someone!

~~~
donw
Thanks! Out of curiosity, how far along are you with your Japanese?

Moving to another country is definitely a challenge, but I think it's
something that everybody should do for a year or two, precisely because it's
hard and uncomfortable, so few people do it.

If or when you decide to go home, you've got a very distinct bullet-point on
your resume that will definitely stick in peoples' minds.

~~~
wccrawford
I've been studying on my own for a few years. I haven't been crazy about it,
so I would judge myself to be low-intermediate. As long as I know all the
words, I can usually understand when people talk a little slower than normal.
When I don't, I can often repeat the words I don't understand to ask for
explanations.

I have a language partner in Japan and we talk daily. Unfortunately, I have to
say "I don't understand" about every other sentence. It's a good thing she's
so patient!

~~~
alex_c
Out of curiosity (and apologies to the op for steering off-topic), how did you
find your language partner?

~~~
wccrawford
Lang-8.com. I started correcting peoples' English and posting my own entries
in Japanese. People added me as a friend and I after I mentioned I had Skype,
someone asked to be my language partner over Skype.

Since then I've seen a few that I'm certain would do the same, if I asked. It
was a lot easier to find a partner than I expected. Also, there are many more
Japanese people learning English on Lang-8 than English speakers learning
Japanese. It means you get a LOT of attention when you post, especially if
you've been correcting others.

~~~
alex_c
Thanks - I'll give that a shot. I've been slowly teaching myself a bit of
Japanese for the past few months, but I'm still very much a beginner.

------
Kilimanjaro
All the pocari sweat I can drink? Sold!

Hajimemashite

------
mcaruso
Man, this would be absolutely perfect for me... in about three years. I'm in
college (Dutch) and have been doing web development for about five years.
Currently applying to do a three-month Bachelor-project at Osaka university.
Also recently started studying Japanese.

So yeah, look for me in your inbox around 2013. :)

~~~
donw
What's your bachelor's projet? I've got a few friends doing undergrad work in
Osaka, and one doing her graduate degree there.

~~~
mcaruso
The project itself is still undecided. All I know is that there's an
opportunity for me to do my final project in Osaka coming april, so I applied.

------
Paladiamors
Greets work and lived out here for the last 5 years. And work fir a Japanese
company. Program in python c and a few other stuff. Have business Japanese.
Not looking fir a job at the moment but have friends out here. Any details I
can pass around?

Also very curious about the startup process in japan.

------
sabj
Too bad I'm not a software hacker, and don't speak Japanese!

I have a lot of experience selling Pocky and Ramune to teenagers, and speak
Chinese fairly well, have studied in China... anyhow.

Sounds like great fun. Share stories, whoever joins!

------
nagnatron
Wow this job makes me want to learn Rails.

Good luck!

